
Is It Controllable? - ozres1
https://medium.com/@ruizhidong/is-it-controllable-6b0eab4285ed
======
djsumdog
Short, sweet, simple (maybe overly simple?) philosophy.

~~~
ozres1
Thank you for the feedback :)

As Einstein once said, "Everything should be made as simple as possible, but
not simpler"

Hopefully, I didn't make it simpler

